# Problème lecture fichiers cbr sur Chunky (iPad Air)



## ClaudeRains (13 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

J'avoue être totalement novice dans le monde d'Apple et suite à l'achat, il y a quelques semaines, d'un iPhone 12 mini et d'un iPad Air (4ème génération - 256Go), je me pose quelques questions.

Depuis plusieurs années, je n'utilisais mon ancienne tablette HP Touchpad plus qu'exclusivement pour la lecture de fichiers cbr, cbz et pdf. Ce qu'elle faisait d'ailleurs assez bien même si elle fatiguait.

J'ai donc téléchargé "Chunky Comics Reader" (chaudement recommandé partout) sur l'iPad Air où j'avais préalablement transférer l'ensemble de mon fichier "Comics" dans l'onglet "Emplacements - Sur mon iPad".

Mais voilà... 

Depuis "Emplacements - Sur mon iPad - Comics", lorsque je tente d'ouvrir n'importe quel fichier cbr/cbz/pdf, cela ouvre l'application "Chunky" mais rien ne s'affiche d'autre qu'une page blanche...
Sur "Chunky", je n'ai accès à aucun des fichiers alors qu'ils sont bien sur l'iPad.

Je cherche un peu et je clique sur l'onglet nuage.
Voyant l'onglet "iCloud Drive", je déplace donc le fichier "Comics" dans "Emplacementts - iCloud Drive - Chunky Comic Reader".

Mais lorsque je retourne dans "Chunky" et que je fais la synchronisation des éléments, rien...
J'ai à nouveau fait la manipulation 1h après avec le même résultat.

Doit-on impérativement mettre ces fichiers sur iCloud pour pouvoir les lire sur "Chunky"? Ne peut-on pas simplement les lire directement depuis l'iPad? Tout ceci me semble bien étrange...

N'ayant pas encore la logique Apple, je me dis qu'il y a quelque chose que je ne fais pas...

Dans l'attente de votre aide!

ClaudeRains


----------

